# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch Siêm Riệp 3n2đ giá rẻ

## huynhthi

*RAC TRAVEL** TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNGTRÌNH  THAM QUAN*
*ANGKOR** WAT  HUYỀN BÍ:**SIEMRIEP – PHNOMPENH**Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm**Khởi hành hàng ngày…
Phương tiện: xe 45 chỗ( tùy theo số lượng khách )*
*Ngày 01: Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Siem Reap ( ăn tối) có ăn nhẹ trên xe , và chuyển xe tại phnom penh*
Sáng: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên *RAC Travel* đón khách tại điểm hẹn tại văn phòng Phạm Ngũ Lão hay văn phòng Bùi Viện  khởi hành đi Cambodia. Chuyến xe 06:45am Qua cửa khẩu Bavet (Mộc Bài) biên giới Việt Nam –Cambodia làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng địa phương (chi phí tự túc) có chuyển xe tại Phnom Penh (Quý khách được tặng 01suất bánh trên xe & nước suối cho mổi chuyến xe)
Ăn trưa tại Kampong Cham- nghĩ ngơi tại chỗ, tiếp tục di chuyển, ngắm nhìn phong cảnh nông thôn các tỉnh Kampong Cham, Kampong Thom, Siem riep...- Tham quan cầu cổ Kampong K'dey trên 1000 năm tuổi nằm trên quốc lộ 6.
Chiều: Đến *Siem Reap* nhận phòng nghĩ ngơi, tự do dạo phố, ngắm chợ đêm Siem riep*.*
*Ngày 02: KHÁM PHÁ KỲ QUAN ANGKOR ( S - T - C)*
Sáng: Ăn sáng, khởi hành tham quan đền Banteay Srey (cách *Siem Reap* 35km- Công trình kiến trúc sắc xảo bằng đá ong và đá sa thạch đỏ, được xây dựng vào cuối thế kỷ thứ 10). Ghé nhà người dân địa phương tìm hiểu và thưởng thức đặc sản đường thốt nốt.
Tiếp tục tham quan đền Taprohm được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 12 ( _là vị trí Hollywood chon làm bối cảnh quay phim " BÍ MẬT NGÔI MỘ CỔ" do nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng Angelina Jolie thủ vai_). Đền được bao quanh bởi rừng cây nhiệt đới. Đặc sắc bởi cây K'nia và cây Tung có những bộ rể bao phủ tường đền thật độc đáo và kỳ lạ.
Điểm đến kế tiếp là đền Bayon nằm trong khuôn viên kinh đô Angkor Thom (Đế Thích)-Kinh đô đế chế Khmer thế kỷ 12-ngôi đền cao 12 mét và có 54 tượng phật 4 mặt và 216 khuôn mặt khác nhau- mỗi mặt đều có 1 nét độc đáo riêng-Tham quan cổng phía nam và cổng phía đông Angkor Thom và ngắm nhìn quần thể các di tích : sân voi, phế tích hoàng cung, sân vua cùi, đền Phemeeanakas, Baphoun.
Về lại *Siem Reap* ăn trưa, nghĩ ngơi.
Tiếp tục hành trình chinh phuc Angkor Wat (Đế Thiên) "Kỳ quan Thế Giới" đây là 1 trong những di tích quan trọng bậc nhất ở Campuchia, được xem là nghệ thuật của tuyệt đỉnh và kiến trúc Khmer thuộc quần thể Angkor-được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 12 dưới triều đại vua Suryavaman II, thờ thần Vishnu và cũng là lăng mộ của ông- nơi cao nhất của đền là 65m-du khách sẽ ngắm hoàng hôn và toàn cảnh Angkor trên đỉnh Bakheng cao 65m ( tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết).
Chiều: Trở về khách sạn ,dùng tiệc Buffet và xem ca múa nhạc cung đình Khmer với điệu Apsara truyền thống.
*Ngày 03: Siem Reap – Phnom Penh - TP. Hồ Chí Minh (ăn sáng)*
Sáng: Ăn sáng- Khởi hành về Phnom Penh, thưởng thức đặc sản về các loại côn trùng, trái cây và đặc sản địa phương. (chi phí tự túc) tại ngã 3 Skun- Chợ Côn trùng lớn nhất Campuchia.
Ăn trưa tại  ngoại ô Phnom penh ( chi phí tự túc ). Tiếp tục khởi hành về lại TP.HCM. Làm thủ tục XNK tại cửa khẩu quốc tế Mộc Bài.
Chiều: Về đến điểm hẹn ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến tham quan, kết thúc tour, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :** 3 800 000 vnđ/ Khách  ( ks 04 sao) tour Daily*
*Nếu số lượng đông vui lòng liên hệ Công ty RAC Travel để được giá tốt nhất.*
*(Khách Việt Kiều, nước ngoài 25usd visa)**Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ**GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*

Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo.Từ 03 – 04 tuổi đóng 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹTừ 05 – 10 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.Từ 11 tuổi trở  lên đóng vé như người lớn.


*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM :*

*Lệ phí*
Lệ phí cửa khẩu

*Khách sạn*
Khách sạn Siem Riep tiêu chuẩn 4 sao quốc tế 02- 03 khách / phòng

*Xe*
Xe máy lạnh đưa đón và tham quan suốt tuyến

*Ăn uống*
Theo chương trình ( có suất ăn nhẹ trên xe SGN – REP - PHN )

*Hướng dẫn*
Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương

*Tham quan*
Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình

*Quà tặng*
*Khăn+Nước.*


*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*

Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 50 USD / khách.
Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
Tiền “TIP” của HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 05usd/ngày.
Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd
Visa cho khách Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25USD
*Vé máy bay đi và về:* usd


*ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN*



*01. Địa điểm và thời gian tập trung :* tập trung tại 40/2 Bùi Viện hoặc tại điểm hẹn.
*02. Di chuyển bằng xe:* Du lịch 45 chổ
*03. Hướng dẫn viên* : Vui vẻ, chu đáo, nhiệt tình, am hiểu về campuchia.
*04.Khách Sạn :*
Siem Reap    :        * ( 04 sao )*
Phnom Pênh :          *(  )*
*05.** Một số thông tin cần thiết khác:*
Quý khách vui lòng đúng giờ và đúng hẹn trong quá trình đi tour.
Quý khách có nhu cầu tách đoàn đi riêng, xin vui lòng báo lại cho trưởng đoàn hoặc hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam.
Quý khách vui lòng không xả rác và không làm điều gì phương hại đến phong tục của người Cambodia .
Tiền “Tip” cho hướng dẫn viên địa phương và tài xế là 05$ / ngày / người.
*Lưu ý** :* Nếu có gì thay đổi chúng tôi sẽ thông báo đến quý khách trong thời gian sớm nhất.
*Kính chúc quý khách có một chuyến tham quan vui vẻ và thú vị !!! 
**RAC  Travel**,** Đồng hành** du lịch* *!!!**Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:**CÔNG TY TNHH-MTV-DL THÁI DƯƠNG**40/2 Bùi Viện, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1, TP.HCM**Tell: 08 66 84 64 27 – 86 274 64 27-- 090 234 1 540**Email* : quachngan_tg@yahoo.com

----------

